# Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht



## orca113 (17. Mai 2015)

*Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht*

Hallo Zusammen,

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Notebookmäuse, Bluetooth angebunden, gibt die ich ohne USB Dongle nutzen kann?

Würde gerne eine solche für mein Surface Pro 3 haben. Das Surface kann Zubehör wie zum Beispiel den Surface Stift Surface-Stift für Surface kaufen - Microsoft Store Deutschland via eingebauten Bluetooth verbinden ohne jeglichen USB Empfänger Schnickschnack wie Dongle oder so was.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir eine solche Maus empfehlen könntet.

Soweit ich weiß hat MS ein Arc Maus für das Surface aber ich bin nicht bereit so viel Kohle dafür Locker zu machen.

Die Maus sollte einfach nur klein sein und gut verarbeitet sein.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht*

Davon gibt es zehntausende. Ich habe z.B. diese schon an diversen Laptops verwendet:
Trust ComfortLine Mini Optische Maus bluetooth schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Die gibt es zwar nicht mehr, da sind aber auch diverse Alternativen verlinkt.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht*

Ok aber nochmal, es muß eine ohne Dongle sein. Ich habe aus dem Kollegen und Freundeskreis diverse Logitech und MS probiert die gingen allerdings nur mit Dongle.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht*

Das ist gerade bei denen die Eigenheit. Die eher billigen sind Dongle los.
Generell musst du halt darauf achten dass es wirklich Bluetooth und nicht "wireless 2.4GHz" ist. Auch Logitech hat sowas:
Logitech Bluetooth Maus M557:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook Maus (für MS Surface) ohne USB Dongle gesucht*

Super, das sieht ja schon mal prima aus. Werde mich mit dieser Maus mal beschäftigen und vielleicht kommen im Laufe der Woche noch einige Ideen oder Erfahrungen an Land.

Werde berichten!


----------

